# 6 week scan and the most amazing thing i have ever seen or heard in my life!!!!



## Misstink

Hi
I had a bit of a scare last night with major stomach pains so my oh took me straight through to the hospital, anyway, turned out it was severe trapped wind, (first baby, i dunno which pains are normal), so we decided that we couldnt wait another 2 weeks to get a scan on the social (we live in Spain) so we paid for a private scan this afternoon!! We only expected to see a sac so how suprised were we when we saw our little bean clear as day, straight away along with a strong little heartbeat!! It was the most amazing and beautiful thing i have ever heard or seen in my entire life!! It also turns out that im 6+1 weeks instead of 5+4!! How fab that they can tell that from a little teeny tiny baby!! Im just in awe and so, so in love!! Its been 3 and a half years coming and i cant stop crying im so happy!!
Im sorry for waffling, i just wanted to share it with you ladies as you have all been so fab with my neuroticness!!
Thankyou so much!!

Kim and little bean!!
xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 27th may 2011 (4).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 42









baby scan 27th may 2011 (3).jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 33









baby scan 27th may 2011 (5).jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Ruth2307

That is so sweet. I'm pleased that everything went well today and things are moving along nicely and in the right direction.


----------



## Misstink

Thankyou Ruth2307!! I still have the silly grin on my face!!!
It the most amazing but at the same time terrifying thing in the world!!
xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Aww that is brilliant - you must be so happy - congratulations!


----------



## Minivan

I love hearing all the good news! I am going in for my 6week u/s next week. I can't wait to see that little baby and heartbeat!


----------



## Wind

What a great picture!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Surreygal

So thrilled for you to see you little one. I too have had to wait years to get as far as I am now. I remember seeing the heartbeat at 7 weeks and was completely blown away by it all. Amazing! Thanks for sharing your wonderful news and wishing you much luck and love for your pregnancy x


----------



## seoj

Ah, congrats hun! Such an amazing sound the first time...well, every time you hear it! hehe. Lovely bean pics too! 

Glad all is perfect :)


----------



## Samantha675

Awww that's fantastic. I had one at 5+6 and didn't see that much. What amazed me was then just 6 weeks later seeing my bean at the 12 weeks scan. It's incredible the difference. From a little dot to fingers and toes. It's brilliant.


----------



## truly_blessed

It's amazing isn't it. I was walking on air for about 3 days after. Can't wait to see how mcuh they've grown next time.


----------



## MrsG-L

Oh how lovely wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Fallen Angel

Lovely scan pics Kim :happydance:

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you :cloud9:


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations hun! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Misstink

Thankyou so much ladies!! A week on and i still cant stop looking at my little bean, he/she is in a frame now along with a picture of mammy and daddy!!! I think he/she looks like mammy!! Heehee!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww,your pics are so sweet,well done Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

